# Canned Bread or thirded bread



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Never made it, and it doesn’t sound like I would.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hmm, I've seen B&M products but I think not that. Sounds very much like Anadama bread, contains no rye, which I have made and is very good. I can't see how rye flour would detract from that.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

When I was growing up, B&M brown bread, hot dogs and homemade baked beans was a Saturday night staple. Drive by the B&M factory in Portland Maine when they are processing beans, your mouth will water.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

In Navy boot camp in 1960, we had canned bread that was baked in 1945. I do remember that I didn't like it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Colbyt - are you foreseeing life without fire? Since you can store flour, water, oil & yeast & sugar, & make fresh bread, when would you need it? It probably would last longer than many of the ingredients I listed, though, depending on how they were stored.


You could always move to California where there would be free fire every Summer & Fall. :wink2:


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Maybe it's a New England thing. Growing up, that B&M canned bread was what we simply called "brown bread." I still love it. And yes, it goes well with hot dogs and beans. We used to always serve it with Thanksgiving dinner, too.

But not any more...

Brown bread is best served warm, with butter. And the best way to heat it up is to partly open the can, or punch a hole or two in it, then warm it in the oven during the last half-hour or hour while the turkey is finishing up.

Except that one thanksgiving when I (1) forgot to punch the hole, (2) forgot to take out the brown bread, and (3) forgot to turn the oven off.

It turns out a can of brown bread, heated sufficiently, can build up enough pressure to explode violently. By violently, I mean blow the door off the (old, solid, 1950's era steel) oven, turn the interior of the oven from a cube to a sphere, and fill the kitchen and nearby rooms with tiny particles of vaporized brown bread which stick to walls and ceilings.

Thankfully, nobody was in the kitchen at the time, or their injuries would have been serious. On the bright side, I did finally get a new oven out of it. The incident has passed into family lore and will probably be re-told for generations.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

@wooleybooger yours certainly has a better appearance than the canned product.


All the comments appreciated.


@Nik333 Maybe the folks in Cali will finally figure out that if humans don't cut the brush Nature will burn it for them. Then what are you going to do?


@CaptTom But this story wins the prize for best response.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I would still eat brown bread today, I love it. Sadly I can't, wheat and rye flours are no nos for a Celiac.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

First had brown bread in a can in Boston with bean soup and loved the combination. Found it here so bought a dzn cans. A darling niece in CA said she’s never had it. I overnighted a can to her. We had a good laugh because the can cost me $2.50 but the insurance, automatically included was for $50.


----------

